# DP or SR Furioso in?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I was wondering what's a better option for transporting a Furioso into battle? Atm mine is going to be using a Drop Pod, how it's the only one using a only drop and so it'll have to turn up on the first turn, however I also have a Stormraven carrying nothing atm which I'll be using as heavy support with lascannons etc but I was wondering if it's better to using the Stormraven to move and drop the furioso off, or stick with the drop pod and try and drop him into cover on the first turn?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If you're using the Stormraven for stand off shooting then don't put your Dreadnought on it.

Just Pod it and shout NONE SHALL STAY MY WRATH a lot.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Would it be better to use the Stormraven in a more aggressive manner?


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

unless they've FAQ'd it you can boost your storm raven 24" and fire 1 weapon thanks to POTMS. Next turn you can disgourge your dreadnought onto some poor foe & fire anything left in the SR...

My opponents love to boost, fire a multimelta (36" melta range? really?), and drop their AV13 CC monster into combat the following turn.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

hmm cool, worth keeping lascannon though if I do that?


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> hmm cool, worth keeping lascannon though if I do that?


No. Asscan or go home. Every time I find myself thinking about taking a lascannon over an assault cannon I remind myself that the assault cannon actually has a better chance of penning AV 14 than a las does.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't turbo-boost it straight forward because that is a colossal error and anyone doing this against me gets slapped down everytime.

Why?

Because all I have to do is cause it to be immobilized, wrecked or explode and everything on it dies. Dreadnoughts only need to be immobilized and they get fucked over as well whilst the Stormpidgeon blows up.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Is there a faq regarding skimmers or something? When I read the entry regarding immobilising a "Flat Out" Skimmer, all it says is that if the skimmer is going Flat Out and is Immobilised, it suffers a "Wrecked" destroyed result. Nothing about instafrying everything onboard. If Im wrong about this, please correct me, as thatll mean I need to correct a few things about the way I play


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There is such a question in the Main Rulebook FAQ. Here it is:



> Q: If a transport vehicle is destroyed in the same turn as
> it moved flat out what happens to any embarked
> models? (p70)
> A: They are removed as casualties.


So you need to be careful with those SR's now.

In addition to stop the Dreadnought plopping down as well then:



> Q: If a skimmer on a large oval flying base is wrecked,
> and its base is completely surrounded by enemy
> models, are all embarked models killed? (p71)
> A: Yes.


Or even if you get the immobilized hit on the Dread:



> Q: What happens to an embarked Dreadnought that
> suffers an Immobilized result from the hit when the
> Stormraven it is embarked in Explodes? (p38)
> A: It is Destroyed as it is unable to disembark.


These all come from the Main Rulebook FAQ and the Blood Angels FAQ.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So the best option is to just drop pod it in then? and keep the SR armed with lascannons and multi melta?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes. Although if the SR is to sit back and shoot I would consider replacing the Multi-melta with a Typhoon Missile Launcher since the melta has a short range.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just figured out I'd probably have to use it for something more, I mean 200 points for a twin linked lascannon, four bloodstrike missiles and more points if I upgrade to a missile launcher, isn't really worth it is it? Yet I really want to include one.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry Stephan_Newman, but I'm going to have to disagree with what you posted.



> Q: If a transport vehicle is destroyed in the same turn as
> it moved flat out what happens to any embarked
> models? (p70)
> A: They are removed as casualties.


Remember that when the term "turn" is used it is always referring to a players turn, not a game turn. Thus the rule you quoted should be read as:



> Q: If a transport vehicle is destroyed in the same _(player)_ turn as
> it moved flat out what happens to any embarked
> models? (p70)
> A: They are removed as casualties.


This comes from the rule that states



> Passengers may not embark onto or disembark from a fast vehicle if it has moved (or is going to move) flat out in _that_ movement phase.


(p. 70 Italics mine.) 

The only common way for the transported models to be removed is for the SR to fail a dangerous terrain test when going flat out. If it is immobilized or destroyed in the next player's turn after going flat-out the models inside will simply disembark as normal from a wrecked transport.

As for the dread being wrecked from an immobilized result after the SR explodes. That is a risk, but a very remote one. Keep in mind that he dread suffers a s4 hit on it's back armor, thus your opponent would need to roll a 6 (SR explodes), followed by a 6 (glace the dread) followed by a 6 (-2 for being a glancing hit is 4 for immobilized) for the dread to be wrecked. I can still happen of course, but it's no very likely.

Bottom line, going flat out with a transporting SR isn't nearly as dangerous as you have stated and is actually quite a smart thing to do first turn as it gets you in range for 2nd turn assaults and give a 4+ save.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wax said:


> Bottom line, going flat out with a transporting SR isn't nearly as dangerous as you have stated and is actually quite a smart thing to do first turn as it gets you in range for 2nd turn assaults and give a 4+ save.


This is correct. You only need to worry about moving flat out if you crash in your own turn.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Wax said:


> No. Asscan or go home. Every time I find myself thinking about taking a lascannon over an assault cannon I remind myself that the assault cannon actually has a better chance of penning AV 14 than a las does.


No. The lascannon still has a better chance to penetrate than all 4 shots from the ac. Run it through the combat calculator if you dont believe me. k:


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> No. The lascannon still has a better chance to penetrate than all 4 shots from the ac. Run it through the combat calculator if you dont believe me. k:


I didn't believe you, so I did. Turns out you were wrong. Crazy huh? By the way, the thing you want to look at is how many glance/pens you get, not the % chance.



> *Shooting Vs Vehicles*
> 
> *Asscan, Las vs Defender Group*
> 
> ...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Soo...it's best to go with multi melta and assault cannon and go flat out in the first turn with the Dreadnought instead of drop podding it? Could put my Terminators in the drop pod instead if that's a better option.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Soo...it's best to go with multi melta and assault cannon and go flat out in the first turn with the Dreadnought instead of drop podding it? Could put my Terminators in the drop pod instead if that's a better option.


Negatron Batman, Disengage Tom Cruise. The Termies can go inside the Thunder Guppy though. I would personally put them in a LRC.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So keep the dread in the pod, put the terminators in the SR? The pod has to come down in the first turn though right?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> This is correct. You only need to worry about moving flat out if you crash in your own turn.


Only for the passengers, an immobilised result will still wreck your vehicle if your opponent shoots it. Passengers are fine though as you said.

I think we're focusing on tactics too much here and not enough on shouting 'NONE SHALL STAY MY WRATH' which is equally as important.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> So keep the dread in the pod, put the terminators in the SR? The pod has to come down in the first turn though right?


You could put both in the SR. After you go 24" the first turn and 12" the second they can both hop out and go assault two different units that are ~20" away from each other. I wouldn't personally put termies in a pod, it does have to come in on the first turn and they are going to sit there being shot at before they can even assault.



Aramoro said:


> 'NONE SHALL STAY MY WRATH'


But he needs a DC dread for that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Right then, so drop the lascannon and missile launcher in favour of multi melta and assault cannon, drop the drop pod entirely, stick them both in the storm raven. Gives me the points to get another land speeder I think, or put the storm shield back on my assault squad sergeant with the power fist.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

How many Baal Preds do you have?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

None as my army/fluff is aerial focused.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

My advice - Blood Talons and heavy flamer - 135 cheap. Run it behind your rhinos/razors/whatever for cover (save smoke for when you need to cross the open). With cover and av13 it stands a pretty good chance to making it to midfield where battle happens. Good counter-punch this way.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have no rhinos or razorbacks or any tanks.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

I suggest sticking with the drop pod, but the stromraven does have its perks.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

I would actually keep the pod as well (and not take a SS on the sgt.). You can leave it empty and have the dread in the SR still. Take a locator beacon on the pod and have it drop empty. Put it close to enemy armor, then 2nd turn your assault squad and speeders can DS safe and get some good melta action. you can also use this with a VVS for a key assault. 

A smart opponent might clear away from the pod, so you can use it to force them to move instead of shooting, or to corral them into a better place for your SR cargo. 
Some may opt to shoot the pod and try to take it out. This takes fire off your SR which will be nice. 
Or they may just ignore the pod and focus on the bird flying down their neck. Then you just drop your meltas right into their backyard.

The SR (especially with assault termies and dread) is too big of a threat to ignore, and you can't really run away from it; the pod by itself doesn't really matter, but with some meltas/VVS ready to DS to it they can't just sit around it. You are making them choose between two bad options. Either way they go will be good for you.


----------

